# 3.1" Shield Plus Performance Center



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went to the range with my son today - He got to shoot his Buckmark today for the 3rd time, and he did much, much better with it today. I showed him how to try the 3 different parts of the trigger finger, and see which part of the trigger finger works the best for a particular gun.

He was much happier today after the range trip - he was rather frustrated the last time.

I shot my Combat Master and my 3.1" Shield Plus. I have spent more range time with the 4" version of the Shield Plus. Today, I took the smaller one to give it more range time.

This gun is amazing. It really DOES shoot like a much larger gun. I think it has less felt recoil than any of the other smaller 9mms carry guns.

The trigger on the Performance Center versions of the Shield Plus break at 3.25-3.5 pounds. The triggers are fantastic, which makes it easy to shoot well. I put close to 100 rounds thru the gun today (it has about 500 total). It really is amazing.

Love this gun!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Never handled the Shield- heard lots of talk about them. Kinda shy away from them in the gun stores- I guess I am afraid I might like it. Of course if I liked it- I'd have to try it out. More money$ out the door. Actually I am trying to thin down my herd. No one else in my family is a shooter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Never handled the Shield- heard lots of talk about them. Kinda shy away from them in the gun stores- I guess I am afraid I might like it. Of course if I liked it- I'd have to try it out. More money$ out the door. Actually I am trying to thin down my herd. No one else in my family is a shooter.


Well, I have owned several regular SHields. But, they were always TOO thin.

But the Shield Plus has a slightly wider grip. Just a tiny bit wider. With that slight change, the gun is just perfect 

I think you would like it. Even at 15 yards, I was surprised at how well it shoots. Just be aware that the regular Shield Plus has a heavier trigger pull than the Performance Center versions.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Very cool! What's that rubber sleeve on the grip? I might need something like this for my M&P 10 - the current texture is annoyingly rough.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ks1 said:


> Very cool! What's that rubber sleeve on the grip? I might need something like this for my M&P 10 - the current texture is annoyingly rough.


It is a Hougue Jr grip.

Everyone knows the larger Hogue Handall. I hate that one. It has finger grooves and large palm swells.

The Hogue Jr only has finger groove. And, it's smaller. And, the palm swells are only 1/2 as thick. I usually put it on all my polymer guns, if I can. I will say that it is made for smaller guns - it can be a hell of a job to get it on a larger gun. The worse time I ever had was getting one on a Walther P99. That took me over an hour, and my hands were killing me by the time I was done.

I had one on my HK P2000 before I sold it. I also have it on other guns. I can't get it on the Gen 5 Glocks, because they come with their own built in magwell. They are too wide to slip the Hogue Jr on. I tried. And, when I had an APX, I ripped one trying to get it on the gun.

So, some larger guns it will fit on, and some not....

With the Hogue Jr, the two Shield Pluses I have are just perfect in the grip feel for me. Since I have small hands, I have that 1 finger groove adjusted just right.

The Hogue grips are the only ones that thin out on the edges. So, you don't feel like you are gripping a rubber sleeve on the gun. Too many of the other brands are too thick at the edges


----------

